# Snake Hook - Thinking outside the box



## wombat (Dec 11, 2014)

It has been a very long time since I last logged on and even longer since I posted, but I thought I'd share my idea for a cheap snake hook.

OK! I needed a long snake hook (1090mm or longer). My local pet shop could only get them to 600mm and Pails For Scales in Ballarat didn't have any long snake hooks in stock but could order one in for me.

I thought about modifying an old golf club but didn't know where I could buy a cheap one. While looking in Kmart, I found a 1200mm fishing gaff for $13.00. Fantastic! I bought it. The only problem is that the point is very sharp. But since I was getting my car serviced at the same time, I asked the mechanic if he could grind the point down a bit. It's like a ball point pen now.

I haven't tested it yet because I only fed my Children's Python last night. I hope this story helps people to think outside the box and use items for something other than their original use.

OK! The question has to be asked. Why do I need a snake hook to handle a Children's Python? The answer is I have lower back pain and sometimes my back is too painful to bend down to pick her up from the ground. She is not aggressive and has never bitten me.

Henry


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Dec 12, 2014)

That's a great idea thanks for posting it.


----------



## hunterschamps (Dec 12, 2014)

I went into a local hardware store, and got an extended paint roller, just took the roller off and boom. Cost me about $15.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 12, 2014)

hunterschamps said:


> I went into a local hardware store, and got an extended paint roller, just took the roller off and boom. Cost me about $15.



Genius


----------



## hunterschamps (Dec 12, 2014)

Surprisingly a local pet shop gave me the idea, i was surprised he didn't have half a dozen on the shelf for $30 each haha.


----------



## spotTed (Dec 12, 2014)

My mate made one out of a disused pool scooper and a fishing gaff. He now has a large extendable hook that is also easy to store.
Stretches out to about a metre, if not a little longer and strong enough for a olive and a scrubby.


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 12, 2014)

Approx. 3 months ago l found Aluminium spun fishing gaffs in Aldi for $4:95 ....just partially straightened the hook out filed the tip down a whisker BINGO a snake hook for $4:95 very strong and light. ~B~


----------



## qwetzal (Jan 4, 2015)

Not really the cheapest option, but i personally think they are better for larger carpets; using a carbon fiber hiking pole and cutting the end off, and inserting the end of a snake hook and liquid cementing it. The carbon flexes but doesnt bend like aluminium with heavier snakes, and its extendable pole that you can chuck in your bag for field herping. I found them on ebay for 20 bucks each for a carbon fiber hiking pole. Mate has done it twice now, and im just waiting on my hiking pole to arrive in the mail hopefully this week to give it a go.


----------



## MrVic (Jan 5, 2015)

hunterschamps said:


> I went into a local hardware store, and got an extended paint roller, just took the roller off and boom. Cost me about $15.


I did the exact same thing, Bunnings for a $10 long flexible handle paint roller and took the roller off. 
The opening needs to be widened for a bigger snake but it is perfect for my diamond.


----------

